# A bit of fun



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought it might be interesting to put a list together of the principal machine we are using. I will start, please copy and paste adding your espresso machine and I will tie it in. For the benefit of CC, no Atomics........I think he is dreaming of sitting round the camp fire singing songs with his buddies......

dfk41 L1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I thought it might be interesting to put a list together of the principal machine we are using. I will start, please copy and paste adding your espresso machine and I will tie it in.
> 
> dfk41 L1
> 
> Mrboots2u L1


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

I've reinstated myself, my post and shaun1's must have crossed....unless I no longer exist....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades - Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades - Izzo Alex Duetto

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades - Izzo Alex Duetto

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

ronsil - La Spaziale Vivaldi S1 Mk2


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Looking forward to coffeechap entry saying *coffeechap -all of them*


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

my 'Alex' disappeared for some reason...

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

And the point is?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> And the point is?


I guess it gives a good measure of what most people own and use.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> And the point is?


As per the thread title? A bit of fun??









Also - good to have a nose! I didn't realise there were so many L1 owners.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - 
Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

jollybean - gaggia classic


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will put a list together on monday and post it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The list so far (if this works!). Makes quite interesting reading, so come on guys......add your machine to it


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

yvv said:


> dfk41 - L1
> 
> Mrboots2u - L1
> 
> ...


Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Neill said:


> dfk41 - L1
> 
> Mrboots2u - L1
> 
> ...


IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Han anyone any ideas the best way to make the image more readable? I am using a Mac, so out the sheet together in Numbers. I then save it as a .pdf, open that and save that as a .jpg. But when the image opens here, is it magnifiable?


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Han anyone any ideas the best way to make the image more readable? I am using a Mac, so out the sheet together in Numbers. I then save it as a .pdf, open that and save that as a .jpg. But when the image opens here, is it magnifiable?


It's not magnifiable for me (reading in Chrome on a Mac).

You could take a screenshot of the info as displayed in Numbers. Use CMD+SHIFT+4 to get a reticle, select the bit of your screen you want to grab, and it will put an image on your desktop that you can then upload.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry davidbondy, didn't mean to knock you off the list!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread moved to Coffee Lounge as this not a discussion about grinders or machines


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can't have two coffee chap. Pick one you pikey


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, its my thread baldy........one or the other


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so my new machine is in transit as we speak so do i post my new machine, or my current one? Don't want to break your thread rules dfk41!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Yeah, its my thread baldy........one or the other


Amended it grumpy old git


----------



## Lattedrinker (Oct 26, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Thread moved to Coffee Lounge as this not a discussion about grinders or machines


Glenn, once the data is collected and the discussion about the machines we own starts, will you move it back1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CC, an Atomic Stovetop is not an espresso machine. I think the word Stovetop gives it away! If you want clarification, read the rules that are clearly in my first post........please try harder


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

UrbanBumpkin - Gaggia Classic


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

big dan said:


> Ok so my new machine is in transit as we speak so do i post my new machine, or my current one? Don't want to break your thread rules dfk41!!!


Dont worry big dan, I am making a special exemption for you.....post which ever one you would like!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

We will let this run another couple of days. Loads have not replied......is there a fundamental objection or is it just cannot be arsed, other than to rasie the odd objection.

The list has no value or purpose, other than to let members see the diversity of the machines on this forum


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

dfk41 said:


> Glenn, once the data is collected and the discussion about the machines we own starts, will you move it back?


Yes, the data - not the discussion


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> dfk41 - L1
> 
> Mrboots2u - L1
> 
> ...


DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

updated list....no surprises then!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> updated list....no surprises then!
> 
> View attachment 4460


hi dfk41.

In the Expobar section you have the office leva hx and office leva twin boiler aka the brewtus. You can lose iv from the data as is only a model revision.

Therefore *Expobar 4 Brewtus *







Though I'm sure there is someone on here with the hx who has not filled in your survey yet

Cheers


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evolution

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Coffeechap - Atomic stove top

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1

Urbanbumpkin - Gaggia Classic


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Hario V60 pour over


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1

Urbanbumpkin - Gaggia Classic

Lighty - Isomac Mondiale


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1

Urbanbumpkin - Gaggia Classic

Lighty - Isomac Mondiale

Jason1wood - Fracino Classic


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 - L1

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1

Urbanbumpkin - Gaggia Classic

Lighty - Isomac Mondiale

Jason1wood - Fracino Classic

tictok - Rancilio S27


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u - L1

Daren - Rocket Giotto Evoluzione

Milanski - Gaggia Classic

garydyke1 - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

MarkyP - L1

kikapu - Gaggia Classic

Heligan - Gaggia Classic

shaun1-Fracino Heavenly

MrShades-Izzo Alex Duetto

Ronsil- LA Spaz S1

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Expobarista-Expobar 'Office Leva

Systemic Kid-LI

Yes Row - Cherub

jonners - Olympia Cremina

wobin19 - Cherub

Wando64 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Working Dog - Leverless L1 (aka Cherub)

Charliej - Gaggia Classic

Liz - Gaggia Classic

drude - L1

Bubbajvegas-Bosco Sorrento

iclickhappy - Gaggia Baby Class

Glevum - Bezzera Mitica

Mike361 - Rancilio Silvia V3

Bignorry - Fracino Little Gem

Spukey - Fracino Cherub

c_squared - gaggia classic

Padder - kettle and French press (the Heavenly is poorly)

Jollybean - gaggia classic

DavidBondy - ECM Mechanika (c-squared deleted my earlier post!)

gs11 - expobar brewtus IV

yvv - Gaggia Classic

Sofmonk - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione

Neill- Gaggia Classic

AndyS - Speedster

xiuxiuejar - Expobar 'Office Leva', DB, PID.

michaelg - Fracino Cherub

Lattedrinker - Gaggia Classic

Robti -Gaggia Classic

Badger28 - Gaggia Classic

Jeebsy - Simonelli Oscar

CoffeeDiva - Izzo vivi PID

CamV6 - Fracino Classic

DarrenB- Fracino Heavenly

koahhe - Casadio Dafne S1

Reneb - Rocket Cellini Plus

VTG - Gaggia Achille

Aphelion - Expobar Brewtus IV

IanP - Izzo Alex Duetto

iroko - L I

Coffeechap-L1

Urbanbumpkin - Gaggia Classic

Lighty - Isomac Mondiale

Jason1wood - Fracino Classic

tictok - Rancilio S27

RoloD - L1


----------

